# Does anyone wear just tall socks w/ paddock boots?



## Jan1975 (Sep 7, 2015)

For awhile, I wore tall field boots while riding, but lately I've been feeling that paddock boots and half chaps are more comfortable. Yesterday, I felt lazy and just wore tall socks over my riding tights (Kerrits) and my paddock boots (no half chaps). I actually thought it was very comfortable riding, and of course way cooler! The knee patches on my tights prevented pinching, and I actually liked the feeling of my leg directly on the horse's side. 

Does anyone else wear tall socks and paddock boots only or am I just a fashion misfit? :lol:


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

I have, once, me no likey!


----------



## ApuetsoT (Aug 22, 2014)

I don't like the feel of 'bare' legs. Tall boots or half chaps only.


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

I have friends who do. I never did tall socks, but I have used polo wraps. I like them better than half chaps.


----------



## ApuetsoT (Aug 22, 2014)

I've used polo wraps too. Riding outdoors in the winter with boots to big for chaps. Everyone thought I was nuts, and I must have looked it. Bright polos, scrub pants(no time to change), and clashing sweaters.


----------



## horseluvr2524 (Sep 17, 2013)

I'm a fashion misfit all the time. I've got a couple pairs of tan breeches that are not so flattering, but I got them on sale for $10 each so I don't care (I have slowly been gathering more english equipment/clothing the last several years after changing over from western). Lately I have been wearing them with socks tall enough to go over the bottom of my breeches, and my paddock boots. Too hot for half-chaps!

I gave up trying to look fashionable a while ago and just decided to make my horse shiny instead. In the desert, what protects you from the sun and is comfortable, and what is fashionable are two very different things!


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

I have paddock boots and if I don't wear half chaps my leathers pinch my calves like crazy. Mine are leather but I plan on trying out some mesh ones this summer. It's not very hot here in the summer (well, not humid, so it doesn't feel that hot), but I like experimenting.


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

You lost me at "way cooler". Last night we got another 10 cm of snow. The last snowfall from a couple of days ago hasn't completely melted. I was wearing full winter gear at the lesson barn today.

But if I weren't living above the Arctic circle, I'd probably tell you that if you're comfortable, that's all that matters.


----------



## Jan1975 (Sep 7, 2015)

Thanks all! I'm taking your responses as a sign that I need to buy more fun tall riding socks.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Same as Apuetso--tall boots or half chaps only. 
I did do the polo wraps thing when I was a teenager, back before I cared about my appearance xD Now I'm too self aware. x.x


----------



## george the mule (Dec 7, 2014)

Hi Jan, All!

I have ridden in shorts and sneakers on hot days, but only for short rides in "civilization"; I don't fancy pushing thru underbrush with bare legs. Wear whatever is comfortable for you, so long as it provides an acceptable level of protection; "acceptable" being the key phrase here, and a personal decision. If others don't like it, who cares; let 'em "not like".

Steve


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

Jan1975 said:


> Thanks all! I'm taking your responses as a sign that I need to buy more fun tall riding socks.


I vote for these.


----------



## Jan1975 (Sep 7, 2015)

Acadianartist said:


> I vote for these.


If I wear those, I have to wear no boots, because those toes are amazing. :lol:

I am not worried about brush and what-not because I don't trail ride. Yesterday I had a jumping lesson w/ just socks and I was fine (as far as pinching). I do always bring my half chaps with just in case!


----------



## Caledonian (Nov 27, 2016)

I wear jodhpur (paddock) boots and jeans or jodhpurs without chaps whenever possible; I like the close contact with the horse and I’ve never experienced pinching. I only ride in long boots in certain situations or countryside. I’ve only ridden barefoot in stirrups once during hot weather and it hurt so I think I’ll pass on that!
Love the socks


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

I do not like riding in my English saddle without my half chaps. (all I have are paddock boots and half chaps .... I have not bought "real" boots yet) I have done it and I don't like how it feels without my half chaps.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

I do have tall riding socks, but I always just wear my half-chaps with my paddock boots. Sometimes I don't even realize I still have them on. :lol:
Mine are not leather though, they are velcro & like a suede. Lasted me years! 
Very comfortable too.


----------



## ongket31 (Apr 25, 2017)

Found some tack shops selling paddock boots with half chaps but just don't feel it's worth it since tall leather boots cost just a tad more if I order from overseas, it's expensive to buy short boots with half chaps in my country.


----------



## 3Horses2DogsandaCat (Apr 19, 2016)

I'm way more comfortable riding in just paddock boots rather than tall boots or half chaps. I don't even bother with very tall socks, and I've never experienced pinching or anything.


----------



## horseluvr2524 (Sep 17, 2013)

PoptartShop said:


> I do have tall riding socks, but I always just wear my half-chaps with my paddock boots. Sometimes I don't even realize I still have them on. :lol:
> Mine are not leather though, they are velcro & like a suede. Lasted me years!
> Very comfortable too.


Where did you find those? I have some synthetic ones, but they look terrible. I never used them that much and they look like they are twenty years old. The outer look of them just has not held up.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

horseluvr2524 said:


> Where did you find those? I have some synthetic ones, but they look terrible. I never used them that much and they look like they are twenty years old. The outer look of them just has not held up.


Really? :/ 
Mine look just like this. I got them yeeeeeeeeears ago at Dover Saddlery, not sure if they have them now but they probably have them online.


----------



## Jan1975 (Sep 7, 2015)

PoptartShop said:


> I do have tall riding socks, but I always just wear my half-chaps with my paddock boots. Sometimes I don't even realize I still have them on. :lol:
> Mine are not leather though, they are velcro & like a suede. Lasted me years!
> Very comfortable too.


I almost never wear tall socks w/ my half chaps. I can't tell the difference w/ the half chaps and tall vs. short socks. I DO however have to wear tall socks without half chaps or my breeches slide up and that drives me craaaaaazy.


----------

